# شرح الجزء الرابع من مشروع بريمافيرا و التجهيز لة ( 4 )



## محمود حازم عياد (17 أبريل 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​أخوانى الأعزاء 
اليكم الجزء الرابع وهو عبارة عن تأكيد لطرق عمل أضافة للأنشطة فى البريمافيرا مع شرح بسيط لكيفية أدخال البيانات بطرق تساعد على السرعة و الدقة مع وعدى بأستكمال شرح أضافة الموارد و العلاقات واليكم الرابط مع تمنياتى أن يحوز أعجابكم واللة الموفق 


http://www.4shared.com/file/14260974/ec6a9b02/_XLS.html

 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## م/اكرم عبد الغفار (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يابشمهندس محمود


----------



## a.m (19 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب 

محمود حازم عياد

مشكور جدا على جهدك و كرمك 

وان كل الكلمات لا تفيك حقك علينا 

مشكور مشكور مشكور 

و جزاك الله كل خير و احسن اليك​*


----------



## محمود نظمى (19 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك نحن ما زلنا فى انتظار استكمال الشرح 
ودائما الى الأمام يا عزيزى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (12 مايو 2007)

لاحظت أن عدد كبير من الزملاء لم يتابعوا الجزء الرابع أرجوكم أن تتصفحوا هذا الجزء حتى أتمكن من طرح الجزء الخامس الهام وهو العلاقات بين الأنشطة وكيفية تحميل الموارد على الأنشطة
محمود حازمعياد


----------



## zoma82 (13 مايو 2007)

مطلوب منك يا بطل ازاى اعمل العلاقات بين الانشطة فينش تو استارت اوباقى العلاقات بحيث لما اجى اعمل leveling اعرف اعمله لو عندك ملف او مشروع فيه العلاقات يارريت تبعته ليا ولو حتى على اميلى بشكل شخصى اخوك مزنوق فى مشروع الكورس اللى انا باخده اميلى على ****** hazem07770777


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مايو 2007)

المهندس حازم أنا سعيد بمعرفتك المهم أنت تقصد updating ولا leveling حيث أن ال leveling لا ألجأ الية كحل ال أذا لم يكن عندى بديل ويستحسن أجراء هذا الحل على الأنشطة التى عليها float حتى لا يؤثر على مدة أنهاء المشروع كما أرجو أرسال ال email 
email واضح على hazem1953 at yahoo .com
مع تحياتى 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hih2 (16 مايو 2007)

جزيت خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 مايو 2007)

أخي محمود أنا اتابع الأجزاء وانتظر أهم جزء وهو الموارد وعمل S curve والله يعطيك العافية وينفعنا بعلمك أخوك في الله عبد الرحمن


----------



## أم روضة (20 مايو 2007)

*شكرا يا أخي على مجهوداتك الطيبة ولكن أرجو الإسراع في الدروس لأهمية الموضوع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة*:12:


----------



## Eng.Haythem (9 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الفاضل محمود حازم أرجو من سيادتك اسال الجزء الرابع من شرح البريمافيرا لإستكمال هذا الشرح المتميز لأني حاوت تنزيه وم اتمكن.
وأشكرك جزيلا


----------



## غريم الريم (10 يونيو 2007)

لك مني كل التقدير طبت على الود والى الامام دوما باذن الله


----------



## الزعبي1 (24 يونيو 2007)

الرابط لا يعملوالملف غير موجود
الرجاء تنزيله مرة اخرى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 يونيو 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
ستجدون جميع الأجزاء السابقة فى مشاركتى الجزء السادس على الملتقى مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
محمود حازم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 يونيو 2007)

والله يعجز اللسان عن شكر المهندس محمود حازم عياد .. فلقد قام وما زال يقوم بجهد رائع ورائع جدا في عمل هذه الشروحات والملخصات والدروس لبرنامج البرامافيرا .. اسأل الله ان يثيبه وان ينفع به وان يجزيه كل خير ..


----------



## roza0000 (5 يوليو 2007)

ياريت لو تعيد تحميل هذا الملف لاني لااستطيع فتح هذا الموقع
والف شكر


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم حاولت احمل الملف وجدته غير موجود رجاء تحميل الملف الى الموقع مرة ثانية وياريت اريد تحميل الاجزاء الثلاثة الاولى منين اقدر احملها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا باشمهندس علي مجهودك


----------



## rajeh1 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا عزيزي

الموقع الموجود لا يعمل

أرجو رفع الرابط على موقع آخر


تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس محمودحازم عياد المحترم تشكر جهودك الطيبه لكن الرابط لا يعمل هل بالامكان اعاده تحميله مع تقديرنا العالي لجهودكم واثقالنا عليكم دمتم لنا وللمنتدى منهل علم وبارك الله بكم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

أخى المهندس / محمد باسل 
بعد التحية 0000 اليك الرابط الخاص بجميع الأجزاء من رقم 1 حتى 6 مع تحياتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/18025465/c298940b/all_parts_from_1_to_6.html

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (18 سبتمبر 2007)

[FONT=&quot]اوجه التحية والشكر الخاص الى السيد المهندس محمود حازم عياد على مشاركاته الرائعة دائما وامنى من الله ان يضعها فى ميزان حسناته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]محمد مصطفى عبد العزيز[/FONT]​


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
مشكور اخي علي هذا المجهود العظيم
رجاء خاص جدا يا ريت شرح من شروحاتك الرهيبة لكيفية عمل Update 
و شكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (23 مارس 2008)

عزيزى المهندس طارق 
بعد التحية 
لعمل update للبرنامج يجب أن يكون لديك نسب الأنجاز التى تم تنفيذها فى الموقع وتحصل عليها من المهندس المسئول عن المتابعة وبعدها تتبع الخطوات الآتية :- ( أذا لم تكن الخطوات مفهومة رجاء أخطارى لأقوم بعمل مثال بالصور )
1- نبدأ فى الدخول على كل بند من البنود التى تم أنجاز العمل بها وهى نوعان 
* بنود تم تنفيذا بنسبة 100%
* بنود تم تنفيذها بنسبة أقل من 100 % وليكن 50 % 
2- بالنسبة للبند الذى تم تنفيذة بنسبة 100% يتم من ال activity form التى تظهر أسفل الصفحة والتى تظهر بعمل click على F 7 نقوم بتحويل التواريخ EARLY DATES الى ACTUAL DATES بأظهار علامة CHECK MARK بجوار التاريخ ACTUAL START و ACTUAL FINISH وكن حذرا" من عدم وضع النسبة 100% فى مكان PCT على ACTIVITY FORM لأنها ستظهر أتوماتيكيا" بعد أنهاء ال UPDATES وتنفيذ أمر SCHEDULE 
3- بالنسبة للبند الذى يقل عن 100% فيتم وضع النسبة فى مكان PCT على ACTIVITY FORM ثم تويل تاريخ واحد فقط هو EARLY START الى ACTUAL START 
4- نكرر نفس الخطوات بالضبط لكل الأنشطة التالية وبعد الأنتهاء من عمل UPDATES نأتى للخطوة التالية وهى SECHEDULE أو F 9 
5- بالطبع فأنك أخترت يوم محدد لعمل موقف لتنفيذ الأعمال لذلك يتم أدخال هذا التاريخ ويسمى DATA DATE فى خانة التاريخ قبل تنفيذ أمر SECHEDULE وبعد تحديد هذا التاريخ تيدء فى تنفيذ أمر SECHEDULE ستجد أن البنود التى تم تنفيذها تظهر بلون أزرق خلف تاريخ ال DATA DATE والأعمال المتبقية تبقى بلونها بعد تاريخ DATA DATE وبذلك أكون قد أتممت عمل PROGRESS أو UPDATE 
6- هناك طريقة تستخدم لتسهيل تحديد الأنشطة التى تم تنفيذها بأستخدام TOOL يسمى HIGHLIGHT ستجدة رمز كشاف الضوء فى TOOL BAR بمجرد أن تعمل علية CLICK سيظهر لك على ال LAYOUT ونعمل دراج للخط الرأسى تجد أن التواريخ تظهر بجوار الخط حتى تصل الى ال DATA DATE المطلوب ستجد أن الأنشطة التى سيتم عمل UPDATE لها ظهرت بلون أصفر 
7- كرر نفس الخطوات السابقة وبذلك تكون قد قمت بعمل UPDATE ولكن لاحظ أن العمل مازال ناقص عمل مقارنة بين البرنامج الأصلى بتوقيتاتة والبرنامج بعد عمل UPDATE علية هل أنت متأخر عن البرنامج أم متقدم 
أى AHEAD OF SCHEDULE أو BEHAIND SECHEDULE وخطوات ذلك تحتاج منك قبل عمل UPDATE أن تقوم بعمل TARGET للبرنامج ليكون لديك النسخة الأصلية للمقارنة بعد ذلك يتم تطبيق تقرير المقارنة بذلك تكون قد أنجزت ما يسمى PROGRESS REPORT 
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت ما تريد وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (24 مارس 2008)

المشرف شديد التميز م / عياد
الحقيقة الشرح رائع جدا لكن عندي بعض الاستفسارات (معذرة لاني فعلا حديث العهد جدا بالبرنامج)
اولا : عند عمل نسخة target و نسميها مثلا RDSR ماذا يمثل هذا الملف هل هو الاصلي ام الذي سيتم اجراء التعديلات عليه
و هل سيتم تخزينه منفصلا اي يمكنني الرجوع اليه كملف مستقل اي انه يجب ان ادخل الي المشروع الاصلي كل مره للاطلاع علي التعديلات
و عند عمل تعديلات اخري هل ستكون علي نفس الملف و بالتالي يكون هناك ملف واحد معدل عليه كل التعديلات حتي اخر تعديل
و عندي مشكلة تواجهني الان بالفعل الا و هي :
عندي مشروع مكون من عدة مباني و كل مبني له انشطته الخاصة و تم توقف اثنين من هذه المباني لبعض المشكلات (لم يبدءا اصلا) لمدة 4 شهور و زيادة مده المشروع 4 شهور و علي ان اغير تاريخ بدء الانشطة لهذه المباني و مد مدة المشروع بنفس القيمة
عندما اعمل SUSPEND للمدة المطلوبة تاتي رساله انه يجب كتابة تاريخ البدء الفعلي اولا و عندما اكتبة لا استطيع عمل SUSPEND ايضا فكيف يتم عمل هذا الامر
و عندما اغير تاريخ بدء العمل بهذه المباني ( اغير EARLY START ) لاول نشاط و بالرغم من وجود العلاقات بين الانشطة الا ان ذلك لا يغير غير نفس النشاط 
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك و معذرة مره اخري ان بدت هذه الاسئله علي قدر من السذاجة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 مارس 2008)

أخى المهندس طارق 
أرجو أن تمهلنى بعض الوقت وسأجهز لك مثال كامل بطرقة عمل Update وطرقة عمل تقارير المقارنة وكيف يتم قراءة هذا التقرير مدعم بنسخة من البرنامج وصور التقارير فأرجو منك المعذرة لعدم ردى مباشرة"


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (24 مارس 2008)

يكفيني اهتمامك اخي العزيز و عندي اقتراح بسيط اذا اعجبك يمكنك ان تتبناه بصفتك من ابرز مشرفي الموقع الا و هو
لما لا يثبت موضوع خاص بالاستفسارات و الرد عليها من قبلك انت و جميع المحترفين حتي تتجمع جميع الاسئله و الاستفسارات في مكان واحد يسهل الرجوع اليها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (25 مارس 2008)

المسألة ستجدها متنوعة ولن تستطيع جمها فى ملف واحد فمثلا" هناك من يسأل فى المستخلصات فيكون مكان الرد المناسب على نفس المشاركة حتى يعود من يسأل الى أصل الموضوع ولا يحدث تكرار للملفات فى الملتقى حيث أن فكرتك ستجعلنى أحمل الملف موضوع السؤال فى هذا المكان 
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الصورة لكم وتحت أمرك فى أى طلب ونسألك الدعاء بظهر الغيب والله الموفق


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز و وفقك دائما لما يحب و يرضي


----------



## مهندس126 (4 أبريل 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى المهندس / محمد باسل
> بعد التحية 0000 اليك الرابط الخاص بجميع الأجزاء من رقم 1 حتى 6 مع تحياتى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/18025465/c298940b/all_parts_from_1_to_6.html
> 
> محمود حازم عياد


 اخى العزيز المهندس محمود
للاسف الملفات غير موجودة على هذا الرابط 
امل اعادة رفعها لاهمية الموضوع بالنسبة لى واعتقد بالنسبة لباقى الزملاء 

واشكر لك مقدما تعبك


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (5 أبريل 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى المهندس / محمد باسل
> بعد التحية 0000 اليك الرابط الخاص بجميع الأجزاء من رقم 1 حتى 6 مع تحياتى
> http://www.4shared.com/file/18025465/c298940b/all_parts_from_1_to_6.html
> 
> محمود حازم عياد



اخي 
يبدو ان الملفات قد حذفت او ان الرابط غير صحيح

هلا اعدت رفعها ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (6 أبريل 2008)

اخواني القائمين علي الموقع للاسف الروابط لا تعمل
ارجو وضع روابط تعمل او ارشادنا لكيفيه التحميل
اسال الله ان ينفع بكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس126 (6 أبريل 2008)

اخى المهندس محمود حتى الان مازلنا فى انتظار اعادة رفع الملفات لانها محذوفة من الرابط

واشكرك مقدما


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 أبريل 2008)

*الملفات فى المكتبة*

أخوانى ملفات شرح مشروع بريمافيرا والتجهيز لة 6 أجزاء فى المكتبة محملة مباشرة" على الملتقى رجاء الرجوع للمكتبة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 أغسطس 2008)

اللة يبارك فيك ويجعلك زخرا لهذا الموقع


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (25 مايو 2011)

باربت لو فى برنامج p6.8 موجود ان يقوم احد الزملاء بتحميله


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح...عند محاولتي لتحميل الملف الرابع تظهر لي هذه العباره ارجوا التوضيح والرد


----------

